# Me salta un fusible y no se porqué.



## smg00015 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bueno pues me salta el fusible señalado en la foto y he comprobado todos los transistores y no tengo ni idea que puede ser ya es el cuadro de maniobras de mi garaje.



El integrado que señalo en la foto se ve un poco tostado pero no está muy negro esta como marroncillo por arriba.

Un saludo.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 5, 2010)

no puede haber algun corto???
si circula mas corriente de lo normal, hay algo que no está andando

segui la linea de alimentación, el recorrido hasta los fusibles, puede ser otra cosa ademas de los transistores


----------



## Zonetronik (Oct 5, 2010)

precisamente allí era o un exceso de consumo de circuito eléctrico de corriente o de corto
El fusible se quema al instante o se necesita tiempo?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Deberías ponerlo en serie con una lámpara de 100 Watts para probarlo mejor.

El tostado es un optoacoplador.

Cuando medís los transistores de conmutación no deben tener *ninguna* fuga.

Otra opción es que si la fuente tiene una sola tensión de salida la reemplaces completa y listo !

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías ponerlo en serie con una lámpara de 100 Watts para probarlo mejor.
> 
> El tostado es un optoacoplador.
> 
> ...



El fusible se funde al instante. Lo que hice debido al precio de los fusibles fué ponerle un pelo al pusible y salió ardiendo el transformador. Como se mira eso de las fugas? Perdona mi ignoracia pero es que estoy intentando aprender mirandole cuatro cosillas a la familia y amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

¿Tenés un tester y sabés manejarlo?


----------



## El nombre (Oct 5, 2010)

sigue las pistas hombre. seguramente te llevaran a un varistor en corto, el trafo en corto, ... La pista que se ve va al trafo seguramente sacalo. mira el varistor azul que hay al lado.
saludos


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Tenés un tester y sabés manejarlo?



Si tengo tester y se manejarlo, ¿por donde empiezo a comprobar?

Gracias por la ayuda a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

Empezá por los varistores esos azules que te dijo ElNombre , deben medir infinito.

Medí el transistor de al lado del opto , base-colector y base-emisor , también invirtiendo las puntas del tester , en un sentido debe medir y en el otro debe dar infinito , medí colector-emisor , al menos en un sentido debe dar infinito (podrías tener un díodo interno)

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 6, 2010)

Los varistores ya lo he comprobado y están bien he cambiado el trafo que estaba cortado el secundario, y eso no es un transistor creo que es un tiristor. Cuando lo conecto se encienden algunos led que lleva y al rato se apagan, ¿el condensador de al lado tendrá algo que ver?. Ya me tiene loco la placa esta llevo varios dias con ella.


Un saludo.


----------



## sonemati (Oct 6, 2010)

Mi humilde consejo es que revises la placa abajo para ver si hay un corto, dsp saca los componentes en los que esta el corto y cambia los si no son muy caros y agarra un tester y fijate lo basico que no halla un corto en la placa o en algún componente, se pueden romper no es anormal.
Vos dijiste que se funde al instante el fusible, es un corto enorme, agarra la placa y mira continuidad entre + y -... 
Esta placa alguna vez anduvo?


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 6, 2010)

Si la placa ha estado funcionando mucho tiempo miraré entre + y -.


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola bueno sigo intentando a ver si consigo arreglarlo y he quitado el tiristor que se ve con el disipador y le he puesto otro fusible y vuelve a saltar ya tiene los dos varistores azules y todo nuevos el transformador nuevo. ¿Que hago ahora?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

Te dije que para no hacer un gastadero quemando fusibles y no hacer un daño mayor , pusieras la parte de 220 Vac en serie con una lámpara de 220 Vac 100 Watts.

El triac ha de ser el que retira el pestillo (solenoide) del portón.

Probá de desconectar el secundario del transformador , o sea que quede funcionando solo y sin carga.

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola. Entonces si pongo una lampara en serie no me saltan los fusibles?, a que te refieres con desconectar el secundario, a la parte que va a 24V, si es a eso claro que no saltará el fusible porque el circuito queda sin alimentación no?

Gracias y perdona si soy un poco pesado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

Lo de la lámpara ya te lo dije en el mensaje 4 y es para no andar cabiando fusibles a lo pavo y para no hacer peores daños (como la humeada de tu transformador)

Si todo anda bién , la lámpara apenas se pondrá rojiza , pero si hay un corto se encenderá plena , pero limitando la corriente al consumo propio de la lámpara. Se puede elegir el "wattaje" de la làmpara según el consumo del equipo a probar.

!00 Watts = 0,45 Ampere
 75 Watts = 0,35 Ampere
 60 Watts = 0,27 Ampere
 40 Watts = 0,18 Ampere
 25 Watts = 0,11 Ampere

Lo que quiero es que desconectes la carga del transformador a ver si el problema está en los 220 o en los 24.

También probá a tester los varistores amarillos , deben dar infinito.

Por otro lado podrías poner otra foto de después del transformador o la placa en general.

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bueno aquí la otra foto, yo creo que la falla está en los 24V ya que cuando cortocircuité el fusible se rompió el bobinado secundario del transformador, los varistores ya están comprobados y están bien.



Gracias me queda probar lo de la bombilla, de todas maneras aunque ponga la bombilla si salta el fusible algo habrá mal no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

Revisá el puente de díodos rectificadores y los varistores amarillos , deben dar infinito.


Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisá el puente de díodos rectificadores y los varistores amarillos , deben dar infinito.
> 
> 
> Saludos !



El puente está debajo del transformador y está hecho con diodos no es un encapsulado, lo acabo de probar diodo a diodo y está bien. La bombilla como la pongo en serie a los 220v o a los 24v, o como si fuera el fusible. El fusible habría que ponerlo?


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2010)

En serie con los 220 m, y si tienes que reponer el fusible.


Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En serie con los 220 m, y si tienes que reponer el fusible.
> 
> 
> Saludos !



Bueno pues ya he puesto la lampara de 100W y no ha hecho ni el intento de encender y el fusible a vuelto a saltar. Con el bobinado primario solo no salta el fusible.

Un saludo.


----------

